

Ask HN: Help with merchant account - bazookaaa

Hi HN,<p>I finally got my merchant account (NPC) and payment gateway (Authorize.net) setup, but I'm having a problem that neither of them can figure out. I've been on the phone with them both back and forth all day (even both at the same time at one point) but they have no idea what's going on and say everything is fine on their end.<p>I charged my own bank card using both Authorize.net's virtual terminal and through Spreedly, and when I log in to my bank to view pending authorizations, the "billing descriptor name" says "Merchant Name Missing". But once the charge goes through, the correct name shows up. Speculating it could be my bank, I charged a friend's prepaid credit card and it said the same thing on their pending authorizations.<p>Does anyone know what could be going on? I'm going to call them tomorrow because I really want this straightened out before my planned launch on Tuesday. One person argued that it shouldn't matter because most customers will have credit cards and won't see the name on their statement until it goes through anyway, but I don't want to risk any chargebacks.<p>Thanks for the help.
======
aquaphile
If you login to Authorize.Net's tools and can see the transaction properly
listed/labeled, then the bank is most likely the source of the labeling
problem. It sounds like their handling of "pending" transactions may provide
less informational context than "cleared" transactions.

